
The Malicious Use of AI: Forecasting, Prevention, and Mitigation (2018) [pdf] - lelf
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.07228
======
PaulHoule
(1) How is it that it took that many people to write that paper?

(2) It's the first time I've seen something that looks like a "white paper" on
the arXiv as opposed to a scientific paper.

(3) The standards for this sort of thing have sure gone down over time. This
is the kind of thing you would hand to a congressperson, a staffer might read
it, and the staffer would be just as confused as they were when they started.

